# who's mike



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

who's mike?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr Phillips to you.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

_Ask Mike A forum dedicated to questions to Mike Phillips._


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Mike Philips = Detailing Guru based in the US of A  His shared knowledge will be a good addition to DW :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Car Key said:


> _Ask Mike A forum dedicated to questions to Mike Phillips._


not much of a clue then :lol:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds good,


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ak07 said:


> who's mike?


I've watched some of his polishing guides on FaceTube and he is very helpful - worth a watch for any :newbie: like me!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

that's mike.

He's a very clued up guy when it comes to car care, possibly one of the best in the U.S!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

He presents the 'How to use the PC for Showcar Results' dvd as well :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

His detailing knowledge is huuuuggggeeee! Great technical knowledge as well - gonna be worth keeping an eye on this section.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh no who started this thread? BAN THEM ! ha ha ha

If you dont know then use google


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

james b said:


> Oh no who started this thread? BAN THEM ! ha ha ha
> 
> If you dont know then use google


:lol:

only kidding op, mike is as said many times a true legend in the detailing scene and one of the reasons no doubt that its popularity ended up reaching our shores:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you think we can ask "what it's like to be Mike?". I think I'd like to know as much as he does :thumb: :lol:

Or, it could be a bit like when Don Frye (ex-UFC fighter), did an "ask Don Frye" via some website, and people would send in questions and get advice about their love lives and problems and things... some of the answers were amazing! :lol:


----------

